
Automated AWS AMI creation and deletion for your instances using Lambda - goalo
https://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2017/aws-instance-automated-ami-creation-deletion-system/
======
goalo
Link to Github repo [https://github.com/webdigi/AWS-AMI-Automated-Creation-
Deleti...](https://github.com/webdigi/AWS-AMI-Automated-Creation-Deletion)

